# Gaming it up since 1982



## Greensome (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey folks, just wanted to share a bit about myself with regard to gaming.

Ever since I was able, I have enjoyed games. My first system was an Atari 2600, followed by an Odyssey 2.

Today as I approach 40 years old, I look around at my collection and can safely say that gaming is one of the few things that I've kept participating in throughout the years.
I have 29 gaming world records and have been in the Guinness Book of World Records. Aside from competitive gaming, I'm also a very avid collector.
I would like to show off my collection here, but unfortunately I would be identified by my collection. I have one of the most elaborate collections in my state and includes but is not limited to; All US Saturn games, every single Neo Geo game made for the MVS (arcade cartridges), every rare Sega CD, Dreamcast, the list goes on. In addition to that I have an elaborate collection of imports including European only imports and several Japanese only games, including region free 360 shmups and the like.

I like new games as well. To be sure, I have a Minecraft server and I've recently put 43 hours into Dragon's Crown for the PS3 (I love Atlus games).

However, I'm always looking for old things that are new to me. If you have a retro game you can't put down, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## thetester (Sep 10, 2013)

Right on! I started on Atari too. I'd love to see your collection, but I understand. I would have a nice collection too, but I made the mistake of selling games and consoles I was done with. Now I never sell anything.


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 10, 2013)

I like PONG


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Sep 10, 2013)

I have always been gamer my self I started out in the arcades in the late 1970's. I've been playing the shit out of Madden 25 since it came out.


----------



## Greensome (Sep 11, 2013)

thetester said:


> Right on! I started on Atari too. I'd love to see your collection, but I understand. I would have a nice collection too, but I made the mistake of selling games and consoles I was done with. Now I never sell anything.


Yeah I used to do that alot. Trade in games when I was done with them, give away to friends, whatever. I just stopped doing that before, "officially" collecting and watched it grow pretty big. After that I had a taste for collecting.

The sad thing is I know several other collectors that can tell you everything about their games, like who did artwork on a certain title and all of that stuff. That's fine, but a lot of these guys never play their games and to me that's just silly. If I can't use it or enjoy, why keep it around?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

Greensome said:


> I would like to show off my collection here, but unfortunately I would be identified by my collection.


But the 29 world records and being in the guinness book of world records wouldn't ? lol


----------



## Greensome (Sep 11, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> But the 29 world records and being in the guinness book of world records wouldn't ? lol


Not really, because I left a lot of shit out.

Besides, I can say whatever I want. It's when I post pictures that I prove to those that know my collection that I'm growing. THAT is what I'm trying to avoid. Images will end up on a google search, which will be recognized, and followed back to here.

Now having spelled that out for you, I will say I like your gauntlet sig.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

Greensome said:


> Not really, because I left a lot of shit out.
> 
> Besides, I can say whatever I want. It's when I post pictures that I prove to those that know my collection that I'm growing. THAT is what I'm trying to avoid. Images will end up on a google search, which will be recognized, and followed back to here.
> 
> Now having spelled that out for you, I will say I like your gauntlet sig.


You didn't have to spell anything out for me, I was just joking around. I wouldn't want to have my collection associated with this site either.

Oh, and it took me forever to find my sig.


----------



## Greensome (Sep 11, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> You didn't have to spell anything out for me, I was just joking around. I wouldn't want to have my collection associated with this site either.
> 
> Oh, and it took me forever to find my sig.


Ah sorry if I was sensitive. I misunderstood.

Yeah good ole Gauntlet. I have no clue how many quarters of mine that thing ate. Ignorance is bliss in that case haha.

Oh hey on Sega CD there is a game called, "Dungeon Explorer". It's alot like Gauntlet.


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Sep 11, 2013)

You're only a couple of years older than I am, but it sounds like your family had more money than mine. I had an old Atari 2600, and a Commodore 64. I never even got a Nintendo, the original, until I was an adult. Got an SNES and a Genesis when they got really cheap.

I love the old retro games as well. Been running Sim Ant lately on DosBox. Always loved Bard's Tale. SNES days brought Legend of Dragooon. It's a Japan only game. I got it on a ROM.

Did you ever play "Custer's Revenge" on Atari? My grandparents had that game when I was less than five.


----------



## thetester (Sep 12, 2013)

Greensome said:


> Yeah I used to do that alot. Trade in games when I was done with them, give away to friends, whatever. I just stopped doing that before, "officially" collecting and watched it grow pretty big. After that I had a taste for collecting.
> 
> The sad thing is I know several other collectors that can tell you everything about their games, like who did artwork on a certain title and all of that stuff. That's fine, but a lot of these guys never play their games and to me that's just silly. If I can't use it or enjoy, why keep it around?


Exactly. What is the point if you never actually played and enjoyed the game or console? I think of it less as a collection and more as a library.


----------



## Greensome (Sep 12, 2013)

grimreefer24601 said:


> You're only a couple of years older than I am, but it sounds like your family had more money than mine. I had an old Atari 2600, and a Commodore 64. I never even got a Nintendo, the original, until I was an adult. Got an SNES and a Genesis when they got really cheap.
> 
> I love the old retro games as well. Been running Sim Ant lately on DosBox. Always loved Bard's Tale. SNES days brought Legend of Dragooon. It's a Japan only game. I got it on a ROM.
> 
> Did you ever play "Custer's Revenge" on Atari? My grandparents had that game when I was less than five.


Truth be told my parents were quite anti-gaming, but I was able to get older systems or games here and there. A lot of my time was spent with others who had games.
Legend of Dragoon... is that the same as the PS1 version? I wasn't aware of the SNES version.

I love DosBox. I was using that for a long time until I ran into an old Packard Bell 486SX at a thrift store. It was $5 so I took it home, plugged it up, and it has Dos 6.22 installed. I run DOS games on that and it's perfect. Come to think of it, I think I have the Bard's Tale Construction Kit for DOS somewhere. Really cool program to design your own dungeons set in the Bard's Tale universe.

I loved C64. I got one back in the day when I was 15. I worked a job at a fireworks stand with some friends of the family and they paid me in cash. I bought a used C64 in the paper hehe. Came with a lot of good stuff like several Phantasie games, Might and Magic II, and some others. I don't have much left of the C64 days, but I do have a flawless condition Wizardry for C64.
See if these bring back memories;
http://www.lemon64.com/games/votes_list.php



Custer's Revenge, I think I know that one, it has some porn in it. There were a few other independent titles for the 2600 that had nudity. For example, I did see a Space Invaders clone where all of the onscreen components all resemble genitalia in nature, hehe.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2013)

thetester said:


> Exactly. What is the point if you never actually played and enjoyed the game or console? I think of it less as a collection and more as a library.


I used to be on a retro gaming forum until I found out that the majority of the people on there didn't play their games. They also jumped my shit when they found out I play mine, "you'll ruin the pins!" well whats the point of the game staying in good working condition if no one can play it? 

If it's just gonna sit on the shelf forever it might as well be a non working copy. Then you find out that they are mostly buying them as an investment because retro game collecting is at an all time high, I own some games that I bought just a few years ago for under $10 that are going for $60 or more now.


----------



## Greensome (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I used to be on a retro gaming forum until I found out that the majority of the people on there didn't play their games. They also jumped my shit when they found out I play mine, "you'll ruin the pins!" well whats the point of the game staying in good working condition if no one can play it?
> 
> If it's just gonna sit on the shelf forever it might as well be a non working copy. Then you find out that they are mostly buying them as an investment because retro game collecting is at an all time high, I own some games that I bought just a few years ago for under $10 that are going for $60 or more now.


OMG insertion marks! Hehe, I found that idea more prevalent within Neo Geo collectors than with anyone else. I mean some of those games sell for up to $30K and everything in between... mostly purchased by people that will never play them. I consider myself a pretty hardcore gamer, but seriously that kind of price really crosses the line. With a bit of guilt I did spend $550 on a single game, and I'll never do that again.

Yeah retro games are crazy prices. It's good if you're investing to go with the less than mainstream systems. Neo Geo, TG-16, Sega Saturn... some of those games have rose in value since I bought them by at least 5x.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 21, 2013)

I play this one still to this day,Ive played several of the newer renditions of this classic which were fub,but nothing beats the OG imo.


----------

